# new 29 gal reef



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

first off hi everyone. i was deep in the hobby about 5 years ago and got out because i had a whole tank wipe out from the infamous red slime bacteria, it had about 100 corals and really discouraged me. So i got the bug again and decided to do a nano reef this time. I have a 29 gal with 35 pounds of live sand, 50 pounds so far for live rock. i have a 175 watt 10k metal hailide, a 65 gal rated skimmer locally made and a ehiem pro2 canister for a bit of mechanical filtration. 

So couple of questions now scince i've been out of it for a while:

I started it up on saturday and i saw copepods in a can at a lfs i thought it would be beneficial to add now since there are no predators and wont be for a few weeks what better time to establish just wanted your thoughts.


and second do you think the 10k is sufficient without actinics or should i switch to a 20k bulb


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I added those DT's Copepods and also Reef Crew copepods to my new tank, and after a week I now have a HUGE population of them ! didnt think it would work this good.

also I ran my old tank with a canister for a while, and well, I have 4 tanks, so sometimes missed cleaning it and it turns into a nitrate factory causing algae and cyanobacteria (red slime algae). Id say dont use it, u dont need mechanical filteration besides ure skimmer anyways ...

also, ure going to need at least 1 or better yet 2 power heads for water movement. 

I use a 12K bulb on my 30G, looks okay but too white/yellowish for my liking, although, SPS are supposed to grow best under 10K, I like bluer look better .... 

another tip : the temp on my 30G raises at least 3 degrees when the halide is on !! and its only 150watts. ure gonna need a chiller or you have to change to T5s soon.


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh yeah I do have 3 korlia powerheads going as well forgot that and the Halide is a pendent and is about a foot off the tank doesn't really effect the temp I've monitered it I was using the light for a 16 gal plant tank and stayed at 78. 

Thanks I'll throw those dks in now then I thought that it was a good idea nobody had heard of them around the city yet other than see you marine who had them for 20 bucks a culture. Thought that was a decient deal just don't want to kill anything on an experiment if I could just ask you guys 

Thanks I'll through some pics up when it settles a bit more I've messed around with the rock a couple times now I just need more that's my conclusion


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

seanmarine said:


> Oh yeah I do have 3 korlia powerheads going as well forgot that and the Halide is a pendent and is about a foot off the tank doesn't really effect the temp I've monitered it I was using the light for a 16 gal plant tank and stayed at 78.
> 
> Thanks I'll throw those dks in now then I thought that it was a good idea nobody had heard of them around the city yet other than see you marine who had them for 20 bucks a culture. Thought that was a decient deal just don't want to kill anything on an experiment if I could just ask you guys
> 
> Thanks I'll through some pics up when it settles a bit more I've messed around with the rock a couple times now I just need more that's my conclusion


you might want to wait for some more experienced reefer's opinion on the pods, as I'm kind of new into saltwater as well. from my experience, the pods have been repopulating and I really have not seen any downside to it. I did read somewhere on the net that tiger pods can harm or kill other pods ! but dont know if that is true ... also Ken from sea u marine adviced them too, and he is a very honest guy, most honest Ive seen around here at least


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

i will thanks for the honesty i cant see it being a bad idea im sure most will get eaten anyway once populated. 

Also another question anybody have any experience in that purple-up additive?
the live rock is alright but could be much nicer if there was a bit more coraline algae and i dont want to get into the whole kalkwasser drip or reactors


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Purple up is garbage 

The live copepod culture, I haven't looked at it, but check if they're temperate/coldwater/FW copepods - if you add them, they probably won't multiply.

I wouldn't bother with them personally - if you have healthy rock and a healthy system, they'll reach a natually stable population.


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright any reason for it being garbage? 

also i just saw a 1 inch mantis shrimp in the rock is this a problem i am not really worried about it grabbing fish but i do want to get a watchman/pistol pairing do you think the pistol could take on the mantis?in the event of a showdown and i dont think so but it doesn't eat corals right?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I emailed DT about the copepods, they say they can survive in reef environment (temp about 80 degrees F) and should multiply if no pradetors. my tank was empty till last night and they multiplied like crazy (or some came from the live rocks curing cant tell)

also, keep KH and calcium high and you wont need purple up. if you have KH problems, purple up wont be able to fix it and you wont see coraline algae.


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks that was helpful now i can figure out what to do thanks again


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Purple up is garbage
> 
> The live copepod culture, I haven't looked at it, but check if they're temperate/coldwater/FW copepods - if you add them, they probably won't multiply.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with them personally - if you have healthy rock and a healthy system, they'll reach a natually stable population.


Don't waste your money on purple up. Have a look at a two part solution. What you would pay for one bottle of the purple up, you could have a six month supply of Calcium Chloride. PODS will survive in your aquarium and will multiply. Having kept several mandarins, they will diminish the population very quickly if you can't get them training on frozen food. I would not be concerned with your pod population at this point.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah pods will multiply with addition of live rocks. Both my nano and 75G were full of pods until I added fishes that consumed them. I was at one point thinking of adding pod culture too.

As for lighting, I'd go with 20K, for color of corals and look of corals. Yes 10K will make them grow faster, but I'd rather see nice colorful small corals than huge yellow/brown corals.

As for additives, ignore most of what's being sold in LFS. 2 part dosing is what most people prefer, for supply of calcium and alkalinity for coral growth. Maintaining sufficient calcium level will bring the coraline algae in no time with good lighting.


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks very helpful any paticular brand you guys like and names of additives I'm will to do whatever I just don't know what's available these days yet I always used the Kent stuff back in the day but with all the changes in technology I'm sure there's a better brand now.

Thanks again
I'll be getting a 20 k bulb I much prefer the blue look and really don't care how quick things grow as long as they are heathy.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

If you can maintain proper level of calcium through frequent water change for your corals you may not even need 2-part dosing. 

I use products from bulk reef supply. Better quality than DIY method, and reasonably priced.

I stopped dosing most of other supplements as well, those LFS off the shelf phyto, coral food type of additives. Some suggests those products are useless, and even harmful.


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

I will use the tropic marine bio-calcium and marine snow they seemed to be the best last time I was in it


----------

